# zich verwachten



## Chimel

"Zich verwachten aan", is dat toch correct Nederlands? 

Tot nu toe heb ik dat altijd als een (foutief) gallicisme beschouwd (s'attendre à), maar nu heb ik het twee keer kort na mekaar op de VRT gehoord: "ik had mij daaraan helemaal niet verwacht", bv.

Wordt dat misschien in Vlaanderen gezegd maar niet in Nederland? Of is het helemaal fout/juist?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

In het ABN is het werkwoord _verwachten _overgankelijk.

_Dat had ik niet verwacht.  _

Bovenstaande zin klinkt mij erg Vlaams in de oren


----------



## Peterdg

Hier in België is het heel gebruikelijk.

Of het een gallicisme is, weet ik niet (en het kan me ook geen barst schelen).


----------



## Couch Tomato

Chimel said:


> Wordt dat misschien in Vlaanderen gezegd maar niet in Nederland? Of is het helemaal fout/juist?



In Nederland wordt een dergelijke constructie niet gebruikt. Ik zou jouw zin fout rekenen. 

Ik denk niet dat het een anglicisme is.

_Ik had dat niet verwacht._
_I didn't expect that._

De constructies zijn vergelijkbaar.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Couch Tomato said:


> Ik denk niet dat het een anglicisme is.
> 
> _Ik had dat niet verwacht._
> _I didn't expect that._
> 
> De constructies zijn vergelijkbaar.


Waarom precies denk je dat het een anglicisme is? In het Duits bijvoorbeld kun je met dezelfe constructie  "_Das habe/hatte ich nicht erwartet_" zeggen, en volgens mij is dit, tenminste in het Duits, geen anglicisme (ik kan er geen teken voor zien dat het een constructie is die uit het Engels is overgenomen). 

Trouwens, kun je in het Nederlands ook "zich iets verwachten" zeggen, dus het werkwoord reflexief gebruiken? In het Duits kan dat ("_Ich erwarte mir einen schönen Tag_" bijvorbeeld), maar ik denk niet dat deze constructie in het Nederlands idiomatisch is.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Sorry, ik heb het "niet" in je posting  niet gezien, Couch Tomato . Het erste deel van mijn posting is dus overbodig.


----------



## Couch Tomato

fas_et_nefas said:


> Trouwens, kun je in het Nederlands ook "zich iets verwachten" zeggen, dus het werkwoord reflexief gebruiken?



Nee, dat kan niet in 'Nederlands' Nederlands.



fas_et_nefas said:


> Sorry, ik heb het "niet" in je posting   niet gezien, Couch Tomato . Het erste deel van mijn posting is dus  overbodig.



Sorry, ik heb het oorspronkelijke bericht niet goed gelezen. Ik dacht dat TS vroeg of het een _anglicisme _is, maar h/zij had het over _gallicisme_. Ik heb mij vorige bericht aangepast.


----------



## Chimel

OK, dus samengevat: gebruikelijk in Vlaanderen, als foutief beschouwd in Nederland.

Goed om te weten, bedankt allemaal !


----------

